# Colnago FSA Team Issue & Gossamer Cranksets, FSA OS-150 XTC Stems Discounted Heavily



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

*Colnago FSA Team Issue & Gossamer Cranksets, FSA OS-150 XTC Stems Discounted Heavily*

Came across these at Sigma Sport in London.
FSA COLNAGO TEAM ISSUE CARBON COMPACT CHAINSET (170 x 50/34 & 175 x 50/34) for $133 plus S&H. FSA Colnago Team Issue Carbon Compact Chainset.
FSA COLNAGO GOSSAMER COMPACT CHAINSET (170 x 50/34): $93 plus S&H. FSA Colnago Gossamer Compact Chainset | Sigma Sport
FSA COLNAGO OS150 XTC STEM (110, 120, & 130): $20 plus S&H. FSA Colnago OS150 XTC Stem
FSA COLNAGO OMEGA COMPACT HANDLEBAR (40 & 44): $13 plus S&H. FSA Colnago Omega Compact Handlebar


----------

